# Is Spybot and Adaware past their prime?



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Although many of us have used and recommended both Adaware and Spybot
an enlightingly article in Aprils edition of PC World points out several flaws in
both programs, their scanning efficiency is 65% for Adaware and 54% for
Spybot, neither detects suspicious processes in memory. Avast Virus Cleaner
checks memory first and then checks your file system. For a member who was 
having problems with his computer yesterday. I recommended Avast Virus
Cleaner, he posted back that it had removed 34 viruses from his computer.
Avast has won numerous awards for its various programs, heres an example.
http://www.avast.com/eng/awards.html
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_cleaner.html
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, Dr Dave hope alls well with you.
Interesting review on Spybot and AdAware..
Food for thought eh, What would be the alternative to these two programs, as their success rate seem very low?
:up: to the Avast Virus Cleaner very good.
Any thoughts?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I don't think SpyBot and AdAware are past their prime, as they still are the best Freeware Malware detection and removal apps.

Your post seems to be implying that the Avast Cleaner is a better replacement program??

Unless I have completely misread what the Avast cleaner is, it is a tool that detects and removes a selective number of the more common Viruses and Worms and does not detect Malware at all. It is similar to the McAfee Stinger product.


----------



## GPaDavis (Mar 13, 2002)

I understand that Avast is an anti-virus program, That being the case, it would be quite different from anti-adware type programs such as Adaware and Spy-bot S&D. One doesn't duplicate the other. 

Tried Avast quite sometime back but could never get the ding-dang thing to install! (Win XP, SP1 very few Services running -- bear-bones minimum w/IE totally removed). Have used AVG since its inception some years back with no virii infections at all. I just installed SP1 recently in order to improve my 'puter's USB 2.0 operation, otherwise I'd still be w/o SP1 as well.

What was the web page for the Adaware & Spybot articles you mentioned?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

WhitPhil, I stand by my post.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I must admit though, it is good to see Micro$oft startting to take the issue much more seriously now, with their antispyware beta, though they still have a bit to do


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

GPa Davis, Its page starts on page 68.


----------



## CRemedies (Jul 20, 2003)

As I have stated several times in the past, Spybot and Adaware are not very effective in this day and age. Yes, their time has passed. Others' technology has improved while theirs has basically stayed the same. I would use them maybe as an addition to something else but NEVER as the primary option. If you are using Windows XP then the MS AntiSpyware product is your best option for FREE spyware removal. If you just want to do a thorough cleaning of your system, then I would download the free 30 Day trial of Webroots Spysweeper. After the 30 days you can just delete it and use the MS AntiSpyware, or make the purchase. It's well worth it. I have enclosed a link to an independent spyware review site that does a complete breakdown of the most popular spyware removers and needless to say, it ranks Spybot as simply an AWFUL product.
Here is the link: http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000005.html


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not very high on Spybot any longer, not because there is something wrong with the program. It just does not seem to be able to detect all the new variations of spyware (The bad guys constantly try out new ways to fool spyware programs.) But the past several weeks Spybot has improved! If you're looking for a free solution, it's hard to beat Ad-Aware. I've found no anti-spyware which works better than SpySweeper. Unlike many spyware protection tools that simply disable spyware programs without complete removal of all related files, Spy Sweeper seeks to whisk your system clean of all spyware traces to help you maintain optimum PC performance.

No matter which you run, whether it's a free tool or one you purchased, you must remember to update it regularly. If you don't, the definitions it uses to scan your PC will be quickly out of date, and it won't be much good at rooting out spyware on your system.

Here's a great cleaning tool from a-squared (a²) is a complementary product to antivirus software and desktop firewalls on MS Windows computers. Antivirus software specializes in detecting classic viruses. Many available products have weaknesses in detecting other malicious software (Malware) like Trojans, Dialers, Worms and Spyware (Adware). a² fills the gap that malware writers exploit.
When on page, scroll down to a² Free at:

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

The spyware problem is getting worse, and sooner or later, you're going to have to deal with it -- and regularly keep dealing with it.

Unless, of course, you get a Mac.............


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Dr Dave said:


> WhitPhil, I stand by my post.


 

Does that mean that you are recommending that a Virus scanner be used in place of Spybot and/or AdAware?


----------



## Tushman (Nov 10, 2002)

If one is making the claim that a single application (such as Avast) is good enough replacement over AdAware & Spybot, it shows the intelligence of the poster. There is not one single product on the market or freeware download that is capable & powerful enough to be THE 1 and only virus & spyware removal utilty.

All detection/removal utilities (yes even Avast) has flaws and cannot boast 100% detection rate. In this day & age, where viruses & spyware proliferate so easily due to the advent of the internet, it's foolish to rely on one single program so heavily.

Edit: I don't mean to imply that Avast is weak or is not a good program. For freeware it's good enough, but certainly not good enough to completely replace the arsenal of utilities in my bag. I'm always a little cautious of people on the internet making claims as Dr.Dave who think that one single program is a panacea and falsely believe it's a replacement above all other applications.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Tushman, You said,If one is making the claim that a single application (such as Avast) is good enough replacement over AdAware & Spybot, it shows the intelligence of the poster. You show me where in my post that I believe that a person should only use one program, no you can't because you read into the post something thats wasn't there. In this particular case I thought that Avast Virus Cleaner would do the job, and it did by removing 34 viruses from his computer. Avast is not the only program I use, my favorite is Webroot's Spysweeper. But I restate that the days of Spybot and Adaware are numbered
if they don't keep their spyware definitions up to date, you don't think that Microsoft would spend millions to buy Giant Software and develop their own
spyware program if it wasn't necessary, they saw a need because the need was not being met.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

C Remedies wrote, As I have stated several times in the past, Spybot and Adaware are not very effective in this day and age. Yes, their time has passed. Others' technology has improved while theirs has basically stayed the same.

Thats exactly the point I was trying to make. Dr Dave


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Heres a very good free program.
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I would expect an anti-virus program to be able to remove viruses. That doesn't seem like such a remarkable claim. Also don't see why that should necessarily mean that "the days of Spybot and Adaware are numbered". They are different types of programs. 

One is primarily for removing viruses as you noted. The others are primarily for removing spyware. 

For example, as I recall PC World didn't even include AVG as part of the spyware testing. Seems like comparing a bit of apples and oranges going on.

So I'm a little unclear why the two types of programs are trying to be compared and conclusions like this being made. Perhaps you can explain it a bit better to clarify your position of trying to group AVG with Spybot and Ad-Aware.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

No single anti-spyware app. will ever do the job. I run Adaware, Spy-Bot, SpywareBlaster, Spyware Doctor, SpywareGaurd and Micro$ofts beta. I keep all updated and run all every couple of days depending on my internet usage. As you can see I have both blockers and catchers. IMHO this is the best way to protect yourself from spyware.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

4steve44,

I think there was initially some confusion between anti-virus programs and anti-spyware programs. 

For example, all the ones you mentioned are extremely good at removing spyware. 

AVG is very good at removing viruses. 

Generally I don't expect my anti-virus program to be very good at removing spyware. Nor do I expect my anti-spyware programs to be very good at removing viruses.

So it was not unusual for AVG to remove any number of viruses. But this should not necessarily have been then expanded to therefore go on to claim that "the days of Spybot and Adaware are numbered".


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

I agree Bob. I think the  has been cleared up. At least I hope. Hopefully there will be others that take my advice on running several anti-spyware programs. I really does help keep the critters away


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And run anti-virus programs like AVG when you want to remove viruses.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Bob, I think your a little confused, you started talking about AVG, which is made by Grisoft, there was never a mention of AVG anywhere in the article, Spybot, was started by Patrick Kolla who lives with his parents in Germany, and still lives there, the term Spybot is a registered name, but its not registered to 
Patrick Kolla, Howard Goff, the person that registerd the trademark on "Spybot" and owns spybot.com That is probably the reason that Spybot definitions are not updated, also Adaware being a free program its definitions are not kept updated either. My advice to you is this, if your so in love with these programs, use them, but they could be alot better.
[I'm a little unclear where your adding AVG from?]
So I'm a little unclear why the two types of programs are trying to be compared and conclusions like this being made. Perhaps you can explain it a bit better to clarify your position of trying to group AVG with Spybot and Ad-Aware
[To clarify my position, I did not group AVG with Spybot and Ad-Aware]


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm running most of the programs that have been mentioned, but wouldn't it be better to keep spyware from installing in the first place, instead of removing it later? That's what SpywareBlaster 3.3 claims to do. I've been using it awhile, so far so good. Any thoughts?

Just my two cents before this gets moved to the "civilized debate" or the "reviews" forum.


----------



## amateur (Nov 6, 2004)

I haven't heard of these , but they are listed as top 5. Any ideas?
http://www.spywareremoversreview.com/


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know who those reveiwers were, but at least 2 of those are listed
on Spywarewarriors Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

Adaware and Spybot are NOT past their prime. They are updated weekly.

Currently Spybot is up to v1.4 and adaware just released definitions on the 4/15/05!!

Spyware removal programs do not remove Viruses!!! You need AV to do this. People constantly are infected with Viruses and blame their antispyware apps for not removing them, usually because they find the entry in HijackThis! You ALWAYS have to run a Virus scan before removing Spyware. The only other AntiSpyware program people should be using is Microsoft AntiSpyware.

Part of the problem is people don't keep their Spyare removal programs updated nor run the scans in safe mode. They also usually have a compromised AV program (Norton). Avast is a good AV but the cleaner is not the best. And NEITHER is for removing Spyware.



> http://www.spywareremoversreview.com/


 these are useless.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

Also due to pressure from some of these dumb advertising companies Spybot by default does not detect some items.

Read about it here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, it was AVAST. This is another anti-virus software. 

So rather than confusing AVG with anti-spyware, you confused AVAST with anti-spyware programs.

If you want to remove viruses, get a good anti-virus program. There are lots out there. Not to recommend any but just to list just very a few: Avast, AVG, NAV, Panda, FPROT, McAfee would be basically for removing viruses.

If you want to remove spyware, get a good anti-spyware program. As previously mentioned, just a few are: Ad-Aware, Spy-Bot, SpywareBlaster, Spyware Doctor, SpywareGaurd and MicroSoft's AntiSpyware.

But saying that your anti-virus software found 30 something viruses and somehow relating that to spyware removal programs is kinda like saying your Excel program calculated numbers better than Word so maybe we should get rid of Word. They are for doing totally different things.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Dr Dave,

Regarding the comment that "Adaware being a free program its definitions are not kept updated either", the latest update is 4/15/2005. That's only one day old. This seems pretty currrent to me.

Regarding the comment that "Spybot definitions are not updated", the definition files are only a week old. Again this also is relatively current. 

I don't necessarily love theSe two programs per se, but do like others have posted, do use them as part of several programs to help remove spyware and Trojan programs.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Bob, If you'd read my post more carefully, you'd have realizes that I was not referring to Avast anti-virus program, but to the Avast Virus Cleaner.
Avast Virus Cleaner is a free tool that completely removes selected viruses and worms from your computer. It stops viruses that are active in memory, disinfects your files, removes virus registry and start-up items, and even deletes the virus-working files. Which we used to restore a members computer to a working condition after finding 34 virus files.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, it is for cleaning Viruses and Worms. Vendors can all their anti-virus software anything they like. But the title is not so much important as the function. Much like other ant-virus programs do. Like others, I would hope it would be able to clean them. 

Programs like Spybot and Ad-Aware are for removing Spyware and Trojan programs. As you can see, both these really are kept current. 

So if you want to clean viruses, use an appropriate program designed for that function. Fortunately there are quite a few to choose from. 

If you want to remove spyware and trojan programs, use an appropriate program designed for that function. Again there are lot to choose from.

But I still don't understand how or why the fact that your virus removal program was able to remove 30 something viruses would have anything to do with how well Spybot or Ad-ware function or whether they should continue to be used or not. They are for different purposes. 

Maybe it would be better to start a separate thread where people can analyze their different spyware removal programs.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

It is pretty bad when you don't know the difference between Viruses and Spyware.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Mastertech,

Hopefully Dr Dave is starting to get the idea after all these posts. Not sure how many more comparisons, explanations and examples we can keep coming up with.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

Bob,

We can always hope. :up:


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Dr Dave said:


> That is probably the reason that Spybot definitions are not updated, also Adaware being a free program its definitions are not kept updated either.


Dave, in #20 you stated the above. This is not correct, they both receive updates on a regular basis.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It's making my head spin, that is for sure. I am not sure why you make your thread Topic about Adaware and Sypbot which are Spyware removers and then mention a Antivirus solution. One has nothing to do with the other. Like they said before, it is like comparing Apples to Oranges.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

So Dr.Dave, With your advanced experience have you by now figured out the difference between a virus and spyware


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys take a look as this http://forums.techguy.org/t351816.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So on a forum where the question is "Which Is The Safest Spyware Remover" Dr Dave recommended an anti-virus program. You might look at a lot of his posts. He seems to recommend this for all kinds of things.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Read down a little more where he recommends Spy-Bot because in regularly has updates


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So in one post Dr Dave mentions:

"Good virus scanners and spyware removal programs that have been updated with the latest signatures, such as the Spybot Search & Destroy"

and then in this one:

"the days of Spybot and Adaware are numbered if they don't keep their spyware definitions up to date" and
"That is probably the reason that Spybot definitions are not updated"

Yet Spybot is only a week old and Ad-Aware only a day old.

Think we'll ever hear back for an explanation.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Man I hope so


----------



## Tushman (Nov 10, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Think we'll ever hear back for an explanation.


I certainly hope not. I have heard enough of his illogical reasonings and foolish ramblings.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

To be fair alot of people get Virus and Spyware infection confused but I don't see how you get the software?


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

I stand corrected, I did confuse the two, but why does neither program run a 
memory check and why are both program scanning efficiency so low when compared to Counter Spy and Spy Sweeper?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

amateur said:


> I haven't heard of these , but they are listed as top 5. Any ideas?
> http://www.spywareremoversreview.com/


Most be bad as the site is blocked by my hosts file.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also you may like to see this thread "Layered protection, the whys and hows"
It is in the "Calendar Of Updates Forums > Members' Services Lounge: Just for our Members > For Members Only" forum so if your not a member then sign up.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=4415


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

> I did confuse the two, but why does neither program run a memory check and why are both program scanning efficiency so low when compared to Counter Spy and Spy Sweeper?


Huh? They both scan running processes. Just because they do not say *MEMORY CHECK* does not mean they are not scanning your memory. CounterSpy is a Giant now MS AntiSpyware knock off. Spy Sweeper is not more efficient and includes alot of Virus and Trojan definitions that are not spyware, which artificially inflates its results.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

.

What's that you say?

 Life without Spybot S&D and Ad-Aware? 

*Unimaginable!!!*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Dr Dave,

As others have also attested to, they do run memory checks. 
And they do update regularly.

Where exactly are you getting all this misinformation from.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hmmm, Think I am protected? I haven't used an "all in one" solution for a long time.

I don't really even get virused or collect spyware, bit if I ever do..........


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

U have the Ammo..... :up: The best of the best. BTW Skivvywaver is there a big difference  in Ad-ware Se (free) and Ad-ware SE professional  on finding more spyware/adware?


----------



## Tushman (Nov 10, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Dr Dave,
> 
> Where exactly are you getting all this misinformation from.


Sometimes, people get so used to participating/ reading information from internet forums like this they start to actually think they're "knowledgeable" just because they've read a few threads and have participated in some discussions.

When I say that someone is delusional, it's only because he/she is making claims and statements based on completely incorrect facts.

In this case, it's clear as as night & day, the OP has never used AdAware/ Spybot, and yet he claims features such as regular updates are not available in these applications. Such is hte nature of the internet where any fool (great or small) can make outrageously false statements. Heck just last month, i read on a forum where one guy claimed Win ME is quote: "The next evolution of NT". LOL.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Kenny94 said:


> U have the Ammo..... :up: The best of the best. BTW Skivvywaver is there a big difference  in Ad-ware Se (free) and Ad-ware SE professional  on finding more spyware/adware?


 Nope. You get adwatch and a few other extras but for day to day. No difference.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Tushman said:


> I certainly hope not. I have heard enough of his illogical reasonings and foolish ramblings.


It would be so FUN though


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> Nope. You get adwatch and a few other extras but for day to day. No difference.


Thanks................


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

If you want good realtime protection for free use Microsoft AntiSpyware.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Mastertech said:


> If you want good realtime protection for free use Microsoft AntiSpyware.


 That is what I run realtime anymore. Adwatch is good but man it hassles you to death sometimes.

I have quite a few that will run realtime. MS antispy seems to do a good job as is fairly unintrusive. If I get slammed one day because I am not protected well enough I'll either run Adwatch or Spysweeper realtime. My subscription to spysweeper is up in October and if webroot doesn't offer me a deal I am going to drop them. A2 does just as good of a job and it is free. Between A2 , Spybot, MS antispy, and AdAware I don't really need any paid programs.

A2 picks up the trojans that AdAware and Spybot might miss. They are all useful but I really don't need this arsenal. I don't even get spyware cookies because I dump cookies on exit in IE except for the ones I have marked to keep.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Hmmm, Think I am protected? I haven't used an "all in one" solution for a long time.
> 
> I don't really even get virused or collect spyware, bit if I ever do..........


You sure have a lot there.

Where is the blow up PC icon?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

hewee said:


> You sure have a lot there.
> 
> Where is the blow up PC icon?


  That is kept in a hidden folder and is password protected.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Actually Hewee, it used to be more full. Sometimes I don't have everything on the machine at once.

As my subscriptions run out on my software I am not renewing the biggest part of them. I don't need all this crap and I am not paying again. I may even let Norton go after this year. We don't have the money we used to have here so my software is going to take a beating first. 

I have an addiction to spyware software and benching software along with drive cleaners and registry tools. I am really trying to break myself and I am doing better. I used to spend $100-$200 a month on crap I didn't need but wanted. Oh well, I guess it is better than drugs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I would keep it in a hidden folder and is with password protected too

No need to have all of them running or running at once. Then lots of them are only used when you run them so it does not hurt having them on your PC.

Wow $100-$200 a month on crap I didn't need but wanted is going to far.
No sending it my way is even better.  $100 or so a month is what it cost now days for smoking. Need to stop that bad habit too and save all that money.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, I smoke also. I haven't bought anything new in awhile now software wise. I mean I was addicted and still am. I know my addiction and keep away from free trial software. The reason being if I like it I'll buy it. 

The only spyware app I allow to run in the background is oddly enough, MS anti spyware. Yeah, a freebie. I also immunize with spybot and run spyware blaster but those take no resources at all. Spybot is invaluable for it's immunize feature alone and spyware blaster is with me to stay.

I like to run safe and I do seem to be doing a good job of it. A2, spybot, adaware, MS antispy, spyware blaster, etc. There are just so many freebies that buying is out of the question. Becky has my bank card and I surrendered it of my own free will.

If I want to buy something online I see Becky first. That cuts it down about 99%.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> As my subscriptions run out on my software I am not renewing the biggest part of them. I don't need all this crap and I am not paying again. I may even let Norton go after this year.
> I used to spend $100-$200 a month on crap I didn't need but wanted.


Ok *Skivvywaver et al*, how about a list of "must have" *Free* Security
Programs that no computer user should be without (and is a tightwad like
myself).

I value your opinions.

Let me get it started...(I seriously want to know what the consensus is.
Wiith so many good Freeware programs available why pay for something
that you can get another program to do, at no out-of-pocket expense).

Considering the theme of this very thread, I'm going out on a limb here
with the top two: 

Must haves:
1- Spybot
2- Ad-Aware
3- Spyware Guard
4- Spyware Blaster
5- HijackThis
6- (AV) my Norton subscription runs out in June
7- a-squared
8- Firewall - ZoneAlarm (Free Version)
9- ???

Let's see what else I should have.

Thanks,

Telstar


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You look good Telstar. You have covered the bases well. You could get MS anti spyware but you are already running spyware guard. Free antivirus??? I have never used one but I will in December. 

I am done wasting our money on things I don't need. I stay away from download.com and zdnet. I do still hit majorgeeks but I only download 100% freeware. No trials for me. LOL.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> You could get MS anti spyware but you are already running spyware guard.
> No trials for me.


btw, a couple of posts back you mentioned a2 (a-squared Free version).
I've had it on-board but hadn't run it in about two months (thanks for
the reminder).
Now this is interesting...this morning I ran Spybot, Ad-aware, etc and
they came up clean.
Now, having just updated and run a complete a2 scan...a2 found one (1)
Malware...TopSearch.dll, which it went ahead and removed.
(so, you never know what evil lurks).

Anyway, I see more and more mention of MS Windows AntiSpyware...
I just Googled to find out more and it seems what is available are "Beta" versions.
Can you supply a link for the version of MS AntiSpyware you recommend?
(and I'll add that to the list).

Must haves (updated):
1- Spybot
2- Ad-Aware
3- Spyware Guard
4- Spyware Blaster
5- HijackThis
6- (AV) my Norton subscription runs out in June
7- a-squared
8- Firewall - ZoneAlarm (Free Version)
9- MS AntiSpyware
10- ???

Thanks much,

Telstar


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Here you go Telstar. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a2-6a57-4c57-a8bd-dbf62eda9671&displaylang=en

Yeah, that A2 scanner is a great tool. It is a keeper.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> Here you go Telstar. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a2-6a57-4c57-a8bd-dbf62eda9671&displaylang=en
> Yeah, that A2 scanner is a great tool. It is a keeper.


Ok great!

Thank you! :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

MS antispy is in beta. It is still good.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

I was using avast for a couple of months for an AV and then i decided to check out AVG. I thought i was clean with Avast, then i ran AVG and found a couple things. After that i was clean for a while and switched back to avast for the heck of it and found 1 trojan. saying all that what one should i continue to use? i dont think i want to use both at the same time (they run in the backround right?) thanks


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> MS antispy is in beta. It is still good.


Yep, Beta it is.
Apparently such a new Program (Jan '05) that a full release is not
ready yet.

Ok, I installed and ran the MSAS scan (only 7 minutes).
(had to switch to my IE Browser from the Firefox I started the Validation
process in (ActiveX issue) but all went well).

Four (4) items found.
So, now it's set to run at 2 a.m. (default) everyday...


Rez410 said:


> ...saying all that what one should i continue to use? i dont think i want to use both at the same time (they run in the backround right?) thanks


You're right Rez410, only have one running at a time. 
One can pick up false positives from the other thus giving you
a false alarm.

As far as which one, I'll let the other experts answer that one
since I use NortonAV at this time.

Telstar


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

> I was using avast for a couple of months for an AV and then i decided to check out AVG. I thought i was clean with Avast, then i ran AVG and found a couple things. After that i was clean for a while and switched back to avast for the heck of it and found 1 trojan. saying all that what one should i continue to use? i dont think i want to use both at the same time (they run in the backround right?) thanks


Like any other AV program they have to be updated and the latest versions to be effective. You do not want to run two at a time for various reasons. Depending on the day of the week one may be ahead of the other with updates, this is normal. Over the last year AVG has slipped some with its free version. Every Since v7 they have been better. The important thing is you have an AV installed and updated. If everyone had at least this we would have half the problems we do now.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Yeah, I smoke also. I haven't bought anything new in awhile now software wise. I mean I was addicted and still am. I know my addiction and keep away from free trial software. The reason being if I like it I'll buy it.
> 
> The only spyware app I allow to run in the background is oddly enough, MS anti spyware. Yeah, a freebie. I also immunize with spybot and run spyware blaster but those take no resources at all. Spybot is invaluable for it's immunize feature alone and spyware blaster is with me to stay.
> 
> ...


Yea and smoking can really cost a lot in some states as each state now has it's own tax on them that has gone crazy. I stopped the free trial software and Demo's long ago because to many times you don't like things and have to clean up after it. Or they have so many things that don't work unless you have the paid version or they only give you so many uses or just a couple days where you don't have time to learn the program to use it to see if you like it.

But hey where is your WinPatrol? http://www.winpatrol.com/ You can get the free version and it is a great program to have. It does not take much in resources either like spyware guard does.

He hee Becky needs to watch over you better as I know your getting away with to much.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> But hey where is your WinPatrol? http://www.winpatrol.com/
> You can get the free version and it is a great program to have.


ty hewee.
I knew I left something out on the list....of course, *WinPatrol*.
("essential to detecting nasty software such as trojans, worms, spyware,
adware or other programs that may insert themselves into your PC's
auto-startup locations").
An indispensible Program.

And the list gets bigger:

*Must have Security (Freeware):*
1- Spybot
2- Ad-Aware
3- Spyware Guard
4- Spyware Blaster
5- HijackThis
6- (AV) my Norton subscription runs out in June
7- a-squared
8- Firewall - ZoneAlarm (Free Version)
9- WinPatrol
10- ???

Telstar


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Mastertech said:


> The important thing is you have an AV installed and updated. If everyone had at least this we would have half the problems we do now.


This is probably about the most sound advice you can give to anyone. :up:

Then remind people that their av program is only a tool to help them keep their gear clean and that they still need to keep a wary eye on things themselves. Encouraging people to get to know their av's and how to make sure it is performing probably has more value than saying this or that av is the best. And maybe advising that they do the odd online scan just for piece of mind.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Telstar said:


> ty hewee.
> I knew I left something out on the list....of course, *WinPatrol*.
> ("essential to detecting nasty software such as trojans, worms, spyware,
> adware or other programs that may insert themselves into your PC's
> ...


Yep got to love WinPatrol. It does do a great job on dealing with helping to keep things from getting started on your PC. 
Like the newer version that came out last week too. Also like the new search part that came out in the verson a month or so ago. (Only on the Plus version you get the added info) But now it has the search so you can lookup things and get the info WinPatrol has at there site on things you don't have on your PC.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> Like the newer version that came out last week too.


Newer version???? Whuuuut!!! 

See, it pays to read these Forums....

Because my WinPatrol runs in the background and, because I don't have the
Plus version, I was not aware of the newer version.

I had>> v9.0.0.0:9.0.0.0
Just upgraded to>>v9.1.0.0:9.1.0.0

:up: hewee

Telstar


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

hewee said:


> Yea and smoking can really cost a lot in some states as each state now has it's own tax on them that has gone crazy. I stopped the free trial software and Demo's long ago because to many times you don't like things and have to clean up after it. Or they have so many things that don't work unless you have the paid version or they only give you so many uses or just a couple days where you don't have time to learn the program to use it to see if you like it.
> 
> But hey where is your WinPatrol? http://www.winpatrol.com/ You can get the free version and it is a great program to have. It does not take much in resources either like spyware guard does.
> 
> He hee Becky needs to watch over you better as I know your getting away with to much.


 LOL, Watch it Hewee. I'll send her to hang with you for awhile. She'll straghten you right out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Telstar said:


> Newer version???? Whuuuut!!!
> 
> See, it pays to read these Forums....
> 
> ...


Your see in my Sig...
*Keep Your Security Software Current
Calendar of Updates*

Go there and your see the Calendar of Updates page that makes it all so easy to know about updates. 
But the free version is the very same as the Plus version. The added things you get from from the Plus is only info from there web site. 
So it is not like other programs where you get less protection or have to pay to get more or better protection.

This last update was just the added notes you can make on things.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> Your see in my Sig...
> *Keep Your Security Software Current
> Calendar of Updates*
> Go there and your see the Calendar of Updates page that makes it all so easy to know about updates.


Just Registered!
First thing I noticed was the news about Lavasoft closing their Support Forums.
Wonder how this will affect my SE version of Ad-Aware?
I'll read through the Forums for more info.

Telstar


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> Actually Hewee, it used to be more full. Sometimes I don't have everything on the machine at once.
> 
> As my subscriptions run out on my software I am not renewing the biggest part of them. I don't need all this crap and I am not paying again. I may even let Norton go after this year. We don't have the money we used to have here so my software is going to take a beating first.
> 
> I have an addiction to spyware software and benching software along with drive cleaners and registry tools. I am really trying to break myself and I am doing better. I used to spend $100-$200 a month on crap I didn't need but wanted. Oh well, I guess it is better than drugs.


I have Skivvywaver disease too. I will be starting a Software Anon group soon!!!!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> That is what I run realtime anymore. Adwatch is good but man it hassles you to death sometimes.
> 
> I have quite a few that will run realtime. MS antispy seems to do a good job as is fairly unintrusive. If I get slammed one day because I am not protected well enough I'll either run Adwatch or Spysweeper realtime. My subscription to spysweeper is up in October and if webroot doesn't offer me a deal I am going to drop them. A2 does just as good of a job and it is free. Between A2 , Spybot, MS antispy, and AdAware I don't really need any paid programs.
> 
> A2 picks up the trojans that AdAware and Spybot might miss. They are all useful but I really don't need this arsenal. I don't even get spyware cookies because I dump cookies on exit in IE except for the ones I have marked to keep.


Our subscription with Spysweeper will expire in September. I know U can get a 2-year subscription for 29.95 instead of the 1-year subscription if U asked them. And if they don't give us at least the 2-year subscription for 29.95 we will not renew.

Mastertech,

Your Home Page is very helpful: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html#Spyware................. :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Kenny94 said:


> Our subscription with Spysweeper will expire in September. I know U can get a 2-year subscription for 29.95 instead of the 1-year subscription if U asked them. And if they don't give us at least the 2-year subscription for 29.95 we will not renew.


Ok, 30 bucks may not be a big deal to some but the question is:
why pay for something if you can get the same service as Freeware?
Cheapskate that I am, If I can find a suitable replacement for my NortonAV
subscription I'll drop that paid service also.

If a user has this (growing list) of Security Freeware, does he/she need
to pay money for seemingly redundant services?

There must be a saturation point where enough is enough when it comes
to installed protection.

*Must have Security (Freeware):*
1- Spybot
2- Ad-Aware
3- Spyware Guard
4- Spyware Blaster
5- HijackThis
6- (AV) my Norton subscription runs out in June
7- a-squared
8- Firewall - ZoneAlarm (Free Version)
9- WinPatrol
10- MS Windows AntiSpyware (Beta)
11- ???

Telstar


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

The reason why, because Spysweeper has continuous monitoring on my son (he's 11 years old) computer.

Your are right Telstar. I'm not going to pay 29.95 per year or two! I'll just show him how to keep/run SpywareBlaster aware of the latest threats is to regularly update the software's database and to run Ad-Ware and Spybot This way he's sure they are all doing there job. Heck, he will be learning about spyware/adware. My son will love it,,, and will save me 30.00.................


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Kenny94 said:


> The reason why, because Spysweeper has continuous monitoring on my son (he's 11 years old) computer.


Good answer!!

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Telstar said:


> Just Registered!
> First thing I noticed was the news about Lavasoft closing their Support Forums.
> Wonder how this will affect my SE version of Ad-Aware?
> I'll read through the Forums for more info.
> ...


Great to hear. Yea that is not good they are turning support away from the free versions like that. There was a link there and the other site I think some of the support people are coming over to that site that were at Lavasoft Support Forums. So that's good they are all having a place to go to and we can get help still if we need it. 
Going to be a lot of upset people over losing support on the free version and now that we know there forum has closed down we will have to see what all happens. Right now all I know is that what was posted over at COU forum.


----------

